# How to tell if kibble is stale?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

We used to keep our dog food in bags, so I got clips to keep the bags tightly closed. Except the rest of the family got sick of using the clips, so they started leaving the bag wide open. I was sure this would cause the kibble to get stale, so I said we should get a bin.

My mom went and got one while I was at work one day (very nice of her), except...the cover is kind of flimsy. It rattles in its frame even when it's "snapped" closed. On top of that, my sister fed her dog one night, then got distracted, and the bin was left wide open all night long.

I heard that when dry kibble becomes stale, the nutrients leech out of it, and any fat content becomes rancid. But how can I tell if the kibble is stale or not? It still crunches...will it go "soft" when it's stale?


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just asking this because I don't want to feed our dogs stale kibble, yet I find it impossible to tell if the kibble is stale or not. Like I said - it's still crunchy, but that's my only "clue." I'm just wondering if someone on here knows how to tell if kibble is stale or not.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

Dogfood has a expiration date on it. You do need to keep the bag tightly closed.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm, I guess I'm not being clear enough. We don't use a bag anymore, we use a bin. The dog food is well before its expiration date, but I'm concerned about the bin's ability to keep it fresh. However, I just can't tell if it's stale or not. I don't want to accidently be feeding our dogs stale kibble. 

Oh well...if it smells normal, and if the dogs eat it and don't show any digestive upsets, I guess it's good.


----------



## tefobuch (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Sloth, I know what you're asking and it's a really good question actually.

I wish I had a good answer for it. All I do know, is that when i get to the end of whatever bag I'm using, I can tell my doggie is getting less excited with his food. As soon as I open a fresh, new bag (of exactly the same food) he really perks up. 

So I've wondered the same thing myself.

I do think though, that if it was totally rancid maybe there would be a bad smell. Dya think?! 

Very good question, hope someone else is able to give some feedback.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Honestly if the kibble has been left out for a few weeks, it's definitely not fresh anymore, not necessarily rancid but not fresh. You might be able to smell the rancid fat. If your dog doesn't want to eat the kibble, it's bad. They would know.

From the sound of it, the container you got isn't that air tight so I don't know how great it is. Personally I think clipping the bags shut is better than dumping it into a container (cheaper too). When you dump it out, all the kibble get exposed to air.

anyways, just buy smaller bags and the food will stay fresh for a couple weeks. Oh and the expiration date is for an unopened bag.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

....weird! i didn't eve know it was possible for dog food to go stale......this is good to know.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

Well, last night I came up with a better idea for testing to see if the bin works - I stuck a slice of bread in the bin with the kibble. Strangely, everyone got INCREDIBLY mad at me for doing it - and it wasn't because bread is a precious commodity here. They just think I go "overboard" with the dogs, I guess.

Well, this morning, the bread was already mostly rock-hard, so the bin definitely isn't working. 

Oh well, I'll think of something...I'm not fighting the other dog owners for the right to protect their dogs, though. If they want to feed their dogs stale kibble, I'm not going to get screamed at for trying to stop them...


----------



## tefobuch (Jun 7, 2009)

> Well, last night I came up with a better idea for testing to see if the bin works - I stuck a slice of bread in the bin with the kibble. Strangely, everyone got INCREDIBLY mad at me for doing it - and it wasn't because bread is a precious commodity here. They just think I go "overboard" with the dogs, I guess.


 Very creative! 

One tip I can add, is that I've been told to always store dry kibble in the original bag. Fold it tightly and clip it, or some come with the ziploc thingie, and then store the whole bag in the bin. Kibble deteriorates much more quickly when oxygen gets to it.

OK, so I wonder how the bread test would work with that??? Hmmmmmmm ...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Since kibble is only 10% water I bet the bread would still get hard and fast. Next time leave one slice in the bag and one on top of it. Check fairly often though to see which slice gets hard first. Or use the heel of the loaf and 1/2 slice in and 1/2 slice out so you aren't wasting. Could use it for dog treats. My dogs adore bread. Then it isn't wasting.

When I fed kibble I wanted to feed it within a month of opening the bag. That expiration date is for sealed bags, not open ones. I was very happy to keep the food in the original bag, made it super easy to wash the bin!


----------

